# Breckenridge and Keystone, which days?



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey All, I'll be going snowboarding in Colorado for a couple of days, namely Sunday and Monday (Be spending the other days in Colorado on other business). This will be my first time gong to Breck and Keystone and I've heard that Breckenridge can get quite crowded on the weekends and holidays, and combine that with it being Spring Break and I figure it'll be packed this Sunday. Would it be better to go to Keystone on Sunday, then Breck on Monday to try to avoid some of the weekend warrior crowds at Breckenridge so I only have to deal with spring breakers on Monday? Or will it probably be just as crowded on Monday due to spring break? Anyone have any experience in this? Thanks!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

digZ said:


> This will be my first time gong to Breck and Keystone and I've heard that Breckenridge can get quite crowded on the weekends and holidays, and combine that with it being Spring Break and I figure it'll be packed this Sunday.


Yes.



> Would it be better to go to Keystone on Sunday, then Breck on Monday to try to avoid some of the weekend warrior crowds at Breckenridge so I only have to deal with spring breakers on Monday?


Yes



> Or will it probably be just as crowded on Monday due to spring break?


Yes



> Anyone have any experience in this? Thanks!


Yes

Summit County is a shitshow for like 15 weeks of Spring Break in March, with nowhere being as retarded as Breck and Keystone. Your lucky we've had the worst year ever, maybe some people will go to Florida instead.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


Well I figured as much, thanks anyway


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would drive another 25 minutes over the pass and hit beaver creek on a weekend that's near or during spring break....


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Either Vail or Beaver Creek is going to be less crowded than Keystone or Breck. I would strongly suggest either one of those if you're looking to beat Sunday crowds at Beckenridge.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I would drive another 25 minutes over the pass and hit beaver creek on a weekend that's near or during spring break....





AcroPhile said:


> Either Vail or Beaver Creek is going to be less crowded than Keystone or Breck. I would strongly suggest either one of those if you're looking to beat Sunday crowds at Beckenridge.


More true stories!


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Just as a follow up to this thread, Keystone was really not crowded at all on Sunday (given it being a weekend+Spring Break). Granted I was only in the park and front side in the morning. On the backside the longest I waited was a minute or two, nothing significant. I was on the front side a bit in the early afternoon and I waited for Montezuma lift, but it was 10 minutes or less. North peak lifts had almost no waits, and it was pretty empty. Went back for night riding and didn't wait for the gondola or lift at all, runs were pretty dead on the front side.


Breck on Monday was WAY more crowded than Keystone on Sunday. As you put it, the lower runs were pretty much a shit show, lol. Tried riding in the park but the lifts that service it were taking way too long and stopped every 10 seconds from people falling or sitting on the chair after the exit ramp and riding it too far lol. No joke, I saw that happen twice on chairs in front of me on the 5-chair. So I just went to upper terrain on the 6-chair and Imperial Express when it started getting more crowded in the late morning. Base lifts had a longest wait time of about 20 minutes for me, and I came down to the base about 12:30 and got back on the Colorado Chair in about 10 minutes. No waits on Imperial all day, longest wait on 6-chair was when it stopped for about 5 minutes straight, so the line had backed up, but when it started moving again the line died out.

Overall a pretty good trip, much better crowd wise than I was expecting, snow was patchy in spots on some of the upper spots, but there were still some pretty nice spots given the lack of snowfall. I think the lack of crowds this year might be attributed to the "bad" snowfall, although being from the midwest the amount of snow you guys have out here is better than the snow we haven't had for the past few months.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Keystone is almost always less crowded than Breck And the overall lack of crowds were due to the lack of any recent snowfall. Also, what most Coloradans consider crowded isn't really that bad compared to what you're probably used to in the midwest on a weekend. When I still lived in Chicago and came out west for first time I was surprised how short the lift lines on a busy weekend at Breck were because I was so used to the shit show at the hills back home.


----------

